# Splash white paper anyone? :D



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Ooooooh ty. Some light morning reading


----------



## BlackCricket (Oct 20, 2011)

I skimmed over it because I'm at work and on my phone. I'm itching to get home and on my laptop!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CCH (Jan 23, 2011)

BlackCricket said:


> http://www.plosgenetics.org/article/info:doi/10.1371/journal.pgen.1002653
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:hug: So excited to read it, but will have to wait until tomorrow.


----------



## BlackCricket (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm happily surprised to see that SW2 is on PAX and Sw1 and Sw3 and the Macchiato are on MITF.

There is a super cool looking Sw1/Sw1 Sw2/N horse pictured in there


----------



## BlackCricket (Oct 20, 2011)

The identities of the horses in Figure 5 of this paper are the ones I'm most interested in finding out. So far I've found 3 of the 6 pictured.

A. Siri Sophies Gun (who also has a KIT)
B. ???
C. Trakehner--Something To Talk.
D. Can't Hear Guns (this is one of the most exciting for me--homozygous for splash white 1 and heterozygous for Splash white 2!)
E. ??? But I REALLY want to know this one, same with F. This is our SW3. I think it looks Barlink bred.
F. ???


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

MEMC Morgans Junior Stallions - Quality Colorful Morgan Stallions ~ Cremello, Palomino, Buckskin, Pinto, Splash and Sabino!

Has anyone seen this gorgeous buckskin splashed white morgan stallion?

Also, I know of a gorgeous palomino splash colt born last year but he's sold and going overseas.


----------



## BlackCricket (Oct 20, 2011)

pretty sure I found Fig 5 Horses E and F today. Posted on a few other forums and on facebook and others think so too...

Horse E I'm thinking is Miss T D Kid, and F is her foal--Exceptionalwhitegirl

these are the Splash White 3 horses.


----------



## BlackCricket (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh..they also stated in the paper the year the Splash White 2 mutation began. It was the year Katie Gun was born...so she is thought to be the "start" of the Splash White 2 mutation

they didn't say when the Splash White 3 mutation started--just that it was fairly recent. Which bugs me....do they mean within the last 20 years? last 50 years? last 100 years? LOL

Splash white 1 is a very old mutation though


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I was reading something about Katie Gun on another forum, where many people with far more knowledge than me suggested that other members of her bloodline show splashy markings before she was born. *shrug* Being in Australia, I feel a bit isolated from the actual bloodlines IYKWIM?


----------



## CCH (Jan 23, 2011)

BlackCricket said:


> pretty sure I found Fig 5 Horses E and F today. Posted on a few other forums and on facebook and others think so too...
> 
> Horse E I'm thinking is Miss T D Kid, and F is her foal--Exceptionalwhitegirl
> 
> these are the Splash White 3 horses.



I have to agree that F is definitely Exceptional Whitegirl based on her registration photo with APHA. The horse is clearly the same even though they are views of opposite sides. The same halter and background are there for further evidence too.
The registration photo for Miss T D Kidd is of the other side and still as a foal, so it is harder to say for sure that she is horse E. By default of easily recognizing the white foal as being the same as APHA's listing, I agree that she is probably horse E.

I thought SW3 would have a stronger link to horse's found in the pedigree of Mr Gunsmoke, so this is all quite interesting! I hope with these new publications and AQHA's expansion of acceptable white with 2012 rule changes that maybe another round of mass dual registration might happen.


----------



## BlackCricket (Oct 20, 2011)

http://content.breederoo.com/users/layciesmom05/images/photos/gallery/1530463.jpg?0 this pic of Miss T D Kid is the one that really put her as horse E to me. Someone also said that somewhere in the paper it was mentioned that horse F was the offspring of E (I must have missed that..). The background on both E and F are the same in the pictures used in the paper...so they are at the same farm (or were at the time of those photos)


----------



## BlackCricket (Oct 20, 2011)

found it. Yes..Horse F is indeed Horse E's offspring



> In our mutation analysis we identified one horse with a splashed white phenotype including a white belly, which was wild-type for both the _MITFprom1_ and the _PAX3C70Y_ alleles (Figure 5E). This horse carried a small deletion in exon 5 of the _MITF_ gene (c.837_841del5). The variant leads to a frameshift and a severely truncated _MITF_ protein (p.C280Sfs*20), which might act in a dominant negative fashion. A completely white offspring of this horse was a compound heterozygote for the _MITFprom1_ and the _MITFC280Sfs*20_ alleles (Figure 4F).


----------



## BlackCricket (Oct 20, 2011)

Chiilaa--Katie Gun may also have SW1 as well. Since SW1 and SW2 are located on two different loci--she could pass both at the same time.

Horse D in figure 5 of this paper is homozygous for splash white 1 and heterozygous for splash white 2.


----------

